# 1974 Lemans Wheel Arch Trim



## swanwr (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know were I can find a full set of wheel arch trim for a 74 Lemans? I've tried Performance Years and a few of the classic car salvage yards with no luck.

Thanks,


----------

